# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ndihmë në lidhje me një adresë të Hotmail

## [Neo]

Me falni por kisha hapur nje teme qe kerkoja ndihme rreth dicka ne Lidhje me nje adrese E-maili ne Hotmail dhe Sot pashe qe me Ishte Fshire.
Mund ta di Arsyen ju lutem se nuk me ka ardhur as Mesazh privat as e-mail per arsyen e Fshirjes se temes.

----------


## E=mc²

Mos behet fjale per kete temen: Ndihme per password!

Tek nen forumi i Informatikes dhe Internetit, moderoj une. Kam nje parim ne moderim, fshi ato postime qe jane ne kundershtim me rregulloren, dhe i bashkoje ato tema qe kane te njetin subjektivitet. Nuk dua qe vetem ne lidhje me MSN-en nen forumi Pyetni Ekspertet te mbushet plote. Prandaj cfare temash jane te njejta, dhe jane ne lidhje me nje teme te hapur kohe me perpara une i bashkangjis ato.

P.s Qe te mos hezitoni hre tjeter, dhe te jeni ne rregull me veten tuaj. Vbulletin te jep mundesin, qe te shikosh postimet e tua, duke vajtur tek profili anetarit (i juaji ne kete rast), klikoni gjeje me teper postime nga filani/filania, dhe shikon nese i ke postimet e bera apo temat e hapura nga ju apo jo. Dhe vjen ketu, dhe kerkon nje pergjigje nese te jane fshire postimet apo eshte spostuar tema.

Gjithe te mirat, dhe nje jave te mbare.

----------

